# Canon officially announces the EOS Rebel SL3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 10, 2019)

> Press Release:
> Empowering Users with an Easy Way to Express Themselves, the New Camera Delivers Stunning Photos and 4K Videos in a Lightweight Body
> *MELVILLE, N.Y., April 10, 2019 –* Combining ease-of-use with high-image quality, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today unveiled the EOS Rebel SL3 DSLR camera, the smallest and lightest product within the current EOS lineup. Weighing just 15.84 oz1, the EOS Rebel SL3 offers users a compact system delivering high-resolution images – complete with an APS-C imaging sensor, DIGIC 8 Image Processor and 3.0-inch vari-angle LCD touchscreen as well as 4K video, a first for the EOS Rebel lineup. Compatible with Canon’s full line of interchangeable EF and EF-S lenses, along with the ability to instantly send images to compatible smartphones through Auto Image Transfer via Wi-Fi® connectivity2, the EOS Rebel SL3 is the tool needed to empower aspiring photographers to capture gorgeous shots quickly and easily...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2019)

Horray! [/sarc mode]

Some Digic 8 and some 4K, vid features, maybe - just maybe - a new/better sensor. Rest is just SL2/200D.
So nice for some vid people.
But almost nothing new for stills people. 

MRSP and availability in Germany:
649,- € MRSP for body + EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM
Expected delivery April 25th


----------



## NancyP (Apr 10, 2019)

Still, this may be a good travel or second camera for some people who don't have a small DSLR. I will be interested in sensor reports.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 10, 2019)

Only big downside is that hotshoe is missing the X sync contact which restricts the usage of 3rd party speedlights. This restricts the usage of this camera for macro shooters as otherwise its a small camera with really good sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Only big downside is that hotshoe is missing the X sync contact which restricts the usage of 3rd party speedlights. This restricts the usage of this camera for macro shooters as otherwise its a small camera with really good sensor.


Canon has macro flashes.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 10, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon has macro flashes.


Which cost as much as the camera...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2019)

NancyP said:


> Still, this may be a good travel or second camera for some people who don't have a small DSLR. I will be interested in sensor reports.


My SL2 was a great camera, my grand daughter now owns it. I wish it had AFMA. I had to use live view to get it to focus accurately with a couple of lenses. With my 15-85, it made a great travel camera and went quite a few places with me. I bought a EOS R to replace it, the R is a lot larger. I've been thinking a RP, but I also have a 5D MK IV and 3 bodies are too much.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Which cost as much as the camera...


Macro shooters should instead consider the EF-S 35mm Macro...and the macro lite is free and built right into the lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> weight in ounces... really ? are we still in the middle ages?


The new SL3 weighs just 0.07 stone!


----------



## magarity (Apr 10, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Horray! [/sarc mode]
> But almost nothing new for stills people.


The AF system sounds like a huge improvement over the SL2's 9 point diamond.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 10, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> The new SL3 weighs just 0.07 stone!


and my car gets 600,000 rods to the hogshead...… and that's the way I likes it!


----------



## ethanz (Apr 10, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> rods to the hogshead...… and that's the way I likes it!



Poor hogs!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2019)

magarity said:


> The AF system sounds like a huge improvement over the SL2's 9 point diamond.


Is your "sarc mode" on, too, or didn't you read the spec list?

If the later:
Live View AF was improved, yes! Good for vid guys or people that prefer looking at screens than reality.
Phase AF during OVF is exactly the same as it was in SL1, SL2, 5D, 20D and so on.... horrifically hoary old stuff.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Phase AF during OVF is exactly the same as it was in SL2, SL2 %5D, 20D and so on....


You should stop lumping the 5D/5DII AF in with the 20D/etc. The 20D AF (and subsequent 9-point APS-C cameras) have just the 9 points. The 5D/5DII has 9 user-selectable AF points, plus an additional 6 ‘invisible’ AF-assist points that are used in AI Servo AF. So...not ‘exactly the same’.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 10, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Only big downside is that hotshoe is missing the X sync contact which restricts the usage of 3rd party speedlights. This restricts the usage of this camera for macro shooters as otherwise its a small camera with really good sensor.


I never see this before.
Well, it was possible to save 0.5 grams and 0.00001 Dollar by removing the center pin from the flash shoe.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> You should stop lumping the 5D/5DII AF in with the 20D/etc. The 20D AF (and subsequent 9-point APS-C cameras) have just the 9 points. The 5D/5DII has 9 user-selectable AF points, plus an additional 6 ‘invisible’ AF-assist points that are used in AI Servo AF. So...not ‘exactly the same’.


Okay, corrected that in my initial post. Hope, you feel that the SL3 AF is now much more up to date


----------



## cayenne (Apr 10, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> weight in ounces... really ? are we still in the middle ages?



Not sure what you're getting at?


----------



## espressino (Apr 10, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Macro shooters should instead consider the EF-S 35mm Macro...and the macro lite is free and built right into the lens.


And it's an excellent lens. I wish Canon would follow up with similarly interesting lenses for EF-S...


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Apr 10, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Not sure what you're getting at?


Thew civilised world has been using the metric system since just after the french revolution. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_the_metric_system


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 10, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Is your "sarc mode" on, too, or didn't you read the spec list?
> 
> If the later:
> Live View AF was improved, yes! Good for vid guys or people that prefer looking at screens than reality.
> Phase AF during OVF is exactly the same as it was in SL1, SL2 5D, 20D and so on.... horrifically hoary old stuff.


I must admit that I am surprised that the OVF has 9 AF points, even for a lower level camera I would have expected more.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2019)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I never see this before.
> Well, it was possible to save 0.5 grams and 0.00001 Dollar by removing the center pin from the flash shoe.
> View attachment 183866


Then you need to look more closely at the T7/1500D that was released over a year ago.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Okay, corrected that in my initial post. Hope, you feel that the SL3 AF is now much more up to date


Au contraire, since the 20D AF that’s in the SL3 is even older than the 5D AF.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Apr 11, 2019)

During fishing season in Upstate NY, asking for 2.54cm worms at a Bait Shoppe gets you a very stern look, eh?


----------



## tron (Apr 11, 2019)

I have used the 200D (SL2) and I quite liked it. Although I did not use any kind of flash with it (and I do have Canon flashes) I feel that the omission of the center pin in the SL3 is a pity in the sense that I would like the upgrades to be a superset of the previous model. On more practical aspects I would like to see a small improvement in the high ISO (the DR is already pretty good) more focus points, GPS and AFMA. OK now I may seem I need it to be a 7DMkIII but the point is it is a very good little camera that in many cases can be used as a backup to higher end ones or in case that someone must hike a lot of distance it can even serve as the main camera. The cost would be higher of course but it would be a super baby DSLR (it kind of is).


----------



## Ah-Keong (Apr 11, 2019)

EOS RP or SL3 ? Arrgh !~


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 11, 2019)

espressino said:


> And it's an excellent lens. I wish Canon would follow up with similarly interesting lenses for EF-S...


How about a EF 50mm macro or RF 50mm macro similar to EF-S 35mm macro. Those lenses would be welcome additions to FF users.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 11, 2019)

Did anyone watch the promotional video? So bizarre. First the child is disappointed with his box point-and-shoot camera. What kid would be using that nowadays? He would have a smart phone for his pictures. Then the kid borrows his father's SL3 without permission and leaves home without telling his parents and runs all over the city and countryside alone taking pictures. When his father finally finds him, instead of scolding him, he is happy. Does Canon really think childhood disobedience is a good way to sell cameras?


----------



## LDS (Apr 11, 2019)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I never see this before.
> Well, it was possible to save 0.5 grams and 0.00001 Dollar by removing the center pin from the flash shoe.



The 2000/3000/4000D were already modified that way. It looks it's not what you save, but what you plan to sell. I find removing the options to use cheap or older flashes on low-end cameras quite annoying, and frankly, stupid and a bit evil.

I don't know if the Chinese Canon-compatible models will work anyway, if they do, it's a good way to tell people which evidently can't spend a lot of money to look for them.


----------



## Kit. (Apr 11, 2019)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I never see this before.
> Well, it was possible to save 0.5 grams and 0.00001 Dollar by removing the center pin from the flash shoe.


And a thyristor.

Well, at least the kids won't fry the camera by putting grampa's flash on it.


----------



## espressino (Apr 11, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Did anyone watch the promotional video? So bizarre. First the child is disappointed with his box point-and-shoot camera. What kid would be using that nowadays? He would have a smart phone for his pictures. Then the kid borrows his father's SL3 without permission and leaves home without telling his parents and runs all over the city and countryside alone taking pictures. When his father finally finds him, instead of scolding him, he is happy. Does Canon really think childhood disobedience is a good way to sell cameras?



Yes it is _super_ odd. What's more, in the European version they used the same footage but cut the whole disappointed-borrows-camera plot, and the boy suddenly just _has_ it (Presumably that's how it works in Europe? Kids can just afford these gadgets?), and in the end, when the father finds him, they watch these images rising to the sky - super weird, somewhat creepy...


----------



## cayenne (Apr 11, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> Thew civilised world has been using the metric system since just after the french revolution. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_the_metric_system



Well, this is largely a US centric site....and in the US we don't commonly use the metric system, so, it shouldn't come as a surprise for us to use non-metric measurements in non-scientific situtations.

For instance, I would have no idea in my head without looking it up, as to how to dress if the weatherman on morning TV said it would be 20C outside....but if he said 20F outside, I'd know to bundle up as that it was really really cold out.

The US isn't likely to change anytime in the near future, so, no need to get on a soapbox, and try to sound sophisticated and holier than thou about it all.

And I do believe the US aren't the only ones to still use non-metric measurements, I even understand that in some EU countries they occasionally still use imperial units of measurements for some common every day things....pints of beer, etc?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Well, this is largely a US centric site....and in the US we don't commonly use the metric system, so, it shouldn't come as a surprise for us to use non-metric measurements in non-scientific situtations.


It’s a Canadian site, actually. Here in the US, we have Jimmy Carter to thank for us not using the metric system. How many teaspoons in a gallon? I have no idea...but I can easily tell you how many milliliters in a liter. How much does a 1-gallon jug of water weigh? No idea...but I can easily tell you how much a 4 L jug of water weighs. So, thanks Jimmy. 

For what it’s worth, I rented an SUV in Canada last month, the speedometer was in km/h but the outside temperature readout was in °F.


----------



## gruhl28 (Apr 11, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> It’s a Canadian site, actually. Here in the US, we have Jimmy Carter to thank for us not using the metric system. How many teaspoons in a gallon? I have no idea...but I can easily tell you how many milliliters in a liter. How much does a 1-gallon jug of water weigh? No idea...but I can easily tell you how much a 4 L jug of water weighs. So, thanks Jimmy.
> 
> For what it’s worth, I rented an SUV in Canada last month, the speedometer was in km/h but the outside temperature readout was in °F.


Are you sure it was Jimmy Carter's fault? I've never heard him blamed for that. In fact, I've read that he was the President who pushed to get us on the metric system.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 11, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> For what it’s worth, I rented an SUV in Canada last month, the speedometer was in km/h but the outside temperature readout was in °F.



In the words of a wise man: "It's a mixed up, muddled up, sup world, except for Lola"


----------



## koenkooi (Apr 11, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> It’s a Canadian site, actually. Here in the US, we have Jimmy Carter to thank for us not using the metric system. How many teaspoons in a gallon? I have no idea...but I can easily tell you how many milliliters in a liter. How much does a 1-gallon jug of water weigh? No idea...but I can easily tell you how much a 4 L jug of water weighs. So, thanks Jimmy.
> 
> For what it’s worth, I rented an SUV in Canada last month, the speedometer was in km/h but the outside temperature readout was in °F.



Ehm, a UK or US gallon? Like the pint, it changes when crossing the atlantic.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Ehm, a UK or US gallon? Like the pint, it changes when crossing the atlantic.


The liter doesn’t. Oh, wait...it does...it becomes a litre.  But it’s still 1000 mL.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 11, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Then you need to look more closely at the T7/1500D that was released over a year ago.


Even the 4000D/3000D is also missing that X-sync contact on hotshoe. Guess it might have been a design choice to simplify flash circuitry.


----------



## mikekeck (Apr 11, 2019)

gruhl28 said:


> Are you sure it was Jimmy Carter's fault? I've never heard him blamed for that. In fact, I've read that he was the President who pushed to get us on the metric system.




Gruhl28: you are correct. Jimmy Carter was very pro-metric system (e.g., see: https://www.nist.gov/sites/default/files/documents/2017/05/09/president-carter-letter-Jan-1980.pdf). Other people (e.g., Republican Charles Grassley) killed the metric system in the US. The US Metric Board was dismantled in 1982 (after Carter's term). Besides, the metric system was hardly new during Carter's term; you could blame some presidents before Carter and all of the presidents after Carter for not getting the US on board with the rest of the world.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> Gruhl28: you are correct. Jimmy Carter was very pro-metric system (e.g., see: https://www.nist.gov/sites/default/files/documents/2017/05/09/president-carter-letter-Jan-1980.pdf). Other people (e.g., Republican Charles Grassley) killed the metric system in the US. The US Metric Board was dismantled in 1982 (after Carter's term). Besides, the metric system was hardly new during Carter's term; you could blame some presidents before Carter and all of the presidents after Carter for not getting the US on board with the rest of the world.


Thanks for correcting my mistake! I expect he’d forgive me for blaming him, as I helped make the drug that saved his life.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 11, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> It’s a Canadian site, actually.



Yes, we have litres, colours, use grey cards, and neighbours


----------



## ethanz (Apr 11, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Yes, we have litres, colours, use grey cards, and neighbours



We just let you guys think its your site, but as with anything the USA dominates it.


----------



## gruhl28 (Apr 12, 2019)

Question about the hotshoe missing the X sync contact; does this mean that things like simple radio triggers for off-camera flash won't work?


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Apr 12, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Well, this is largely a US centric site....and in the US we don't commonly use the metric system, so, it shouldn't come as a surprise for us to use non-metric measurements in non-scientific situtations.
> 
> For instance, I would have no idea in my head without looking it up, as to how to dress if the weatherman on morning TV said it would be 20C outside....but if he said 20F outside, I'd know to bundle up as that it was really really cold out.
> 
> ...


I would have replied to your message, but my previous post resulted in a draconian 12 hour ban so I know when tom keep my mouth shut about passionate things that are dear to my heart as PhD in biochemistry and being a upper secondary level biology and chemistry teacher teaching science .. I got the message no passion for science allowed on this site


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Apr 12, 2019)

i wish theyd do like apple did with the 5 SE and 6S being the same internally and make the insides of the t7i(or close as possible) in the SL size camera, since mirrorless is still sooo much smaller/lighter, unless you go for FF.

since thats not happening, I still have the xsi but the 18-55 kit is broken. I still use the 75-300 and it works for what it is. So of course the SL3 is a step up, but I'd like to find a tad better/faster option that the kit lens, and a 50mm and a 55-250. Any options are arent much more expensive for those listed at options on amazon(https://www.amazon.com/EOS-Rebel-SL...sl3&qid=1555090934&s=gift-cards&sr=8-6&th=1)? Before I just pick one of their selected options, any input would be great.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 12, 2019)

gruhl28 said:


> Question about the hotshoe missing the X sync contact; does this mean that things like simple radio triggers for off-camera flash won't work?


Exactly. Non-Canon brand will not work.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 13, 2019)

Ah-Keong said:


> EOS RP or SL3 ? Arrgh !~



I would definitely go the rp out of those two. As a compliment to my 7d2 it would make far more sense than another aps c body. And if i remember correctly from your past posts you shoot a 7d2 aswell.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 13, 2019)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> I would have replied to your message, but my previous post resulted in a draconian 12 hour ban so I know when tom keep my mouth shut about passionate things that are dear to my heart as PhD in biochemistry and being a upper secondary level biology and chemistry teacher teaching science .. I got the message no passion for science allowed on this site



My undergraduate degree was in Biochem....

But still, outside of the lab, I've never found a real use for the metric system in every day life in the US.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 13, 2019)

cayenne said:


> My undergraduate degree was in Biochem....
> 
> But still, outside of the lab, I've never found a real use for the metric system in every day life in the US.


I’m winding down a career in a research lab. Almost everything that we do is metric, except when dealing with our neighbours to the south. 

Outside the lab, I buy maple syrup in litres, our flour in grams, drive kilometers to get home on a nice 20C day, and bake things in the oven in F.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Apr 13, 2019)

Is it just me, or does it seem like this update might have been less about "Canon wants an updated SL" and more about "Canon wanted to put the Digic 8 in the SL, and that meant they could easily add some video features and call it a day"? That was the only hardware upgrade I can see, and the feature upgrades are video features that match other Digic 8 cameras. Now the SL3 can soldier on into the future after the Digic 7 stops being produced.

Or maybe coffee hasn't kicked in enough.


----------



## padam (Apr 13, 2019)

QuisUtDeus said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like this update might have been less about "Canon wants an updated SL" and more about "Canon wanted to put the Digic 8 in the SL, and that meant they could easily add some video features and call it a day"? That was the only hardware upgrade I can see, and the feature upgrades are video features that match other Digic 8 cameras. Now the SL3 can soldier on into the future after the Digic 7 stops being produced.
> 
> Or maybe coffee hasn't kicked in enough.


It has been the same with Canon's cheaper cameras for many years, so it is nothing unusual or unexpected.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2019)

New camera models for entry level users are typically minor changes, but when you look at the big picture, they add up. 1800 shots per battery charge, thats amazing for a DSLR, and that's with a LP-17 that is unchanged.

First time buyers want the latest and greatest, they do not want a 2017 model, they want a 2019 model. Its the same with many products. Automobiles, the same car with a new model year and a few tweaks, why does this surprise anyone?


----------



## Ah-Keong (Apr 17, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> I would definitely go the rp out of those two. As a compliment to my 7d2 it would make far more sense than another aps c body. And if i remember correctly from your past posts you shoot a 7d2 aswell.



Thanks for the great advice ! 
I am aiming for the 1DX2 and another travel friendly option - EOS RP !~


----------

